
Show HN: Tribes – bombard each other until you go to the gym - espitia
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tribes-build-habits-friends/id1110368803?mt=8
======
espitia
Hello HN!

This is my third app, Tribes. I launched a habit tracker app around 2 years
ago here. 80,000 + habits were created since then. I now present to you
Tribes. Another shot at tackling the "I should exercise/read/write more"
problem.

The whole concept is based around accountability. You make a Tribe, invite
like-minded people to join your Tribe and then bombard each other with
motivation (push notifications) until you actually get it done.

Would love some feedback - Thanks!

